# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Architecture informatique : quelles lectures

## calagan99

Bonjour  tous, 

je suis  la recherche de rfrences de livres sur l'architecture informatique.
Je recherche un/des bouquins qui posent les bases de cette "discipline" : 
- rseaux, matriel, logiciels, etc.
- scurisation de systmes
- interoprabilit et communication des systmes
- etc.

Les rfrences foisonnent et je ne sais pas vraiment quelle rfrence me tourner.

Avez-vous des conseils en la matire ?

D'avance merci et bonne journe.

----------


## calagan99

Personne n'a d'avis ou de conseils ?

----------


## Nadinette

Salut,

Moi j'ai lu SOA, Le guide de l'architecte du SI. C'est super bien. Trs clair pour un bouquin d'archi.

ISBN 978-2-10-051708-4

http://search.rueducommerce.fr/searc...20%C3%A9dition

Bonne lecture  ::):

----------

